# Big meal, when do you eat it?



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I have my big meal as the first one of the day, at about 6 am or thereabouts.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Being working most of the day I like my larger meal at supper time.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ditto, Old Thomas, exactly what we did when I retired. I feel better in the evenings for it.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

And I will add that after the big meal at lunch time, sometimes a 20-30 minute nap is perfect. Then I am ready to do something.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Although I've been retired for many years, we still have the big meal around 6pm; although as we get older' 'big' takes on a different meaning. I can't pack it away like I used to. We seldom ever had 3 meals anyway. A light breakfast - sometimes really light, like coffee, and lunch, if we have it, is usually just a snack.

When I worked shifts, that really messes up you eating habits. Nothing like a meal at 4am and breakfast when you wake up at 2pm.

Interesting that the words 'supper' and 'dinner' can have different meanings in different regions and countries. Admittedly, I use them fairly interchangably. For several years as a teenager, I worked on a relative's farm and 'the big meal' was always around noon. And it was a big meal; meat, several vegatables, bread/buns, pie. The evening meal was no slouch, because farming in the '60s was a lot more physical, but it was typically lighter, and later, with only a couple of hours between meal and bedtime. Heck, we had the cows hand milked and turned out before we had breakfast. I was never again in the physical condition I was during those years.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> And I will add that after the big meal at lunch time, sometimes a 20-30 minute nap is perfect. Then I am ready to do something.


That seems to be my norm as well.
But when 6 PM rolls around I begin my trips to the fridge to snack.
But it's been years since I have eaten 3 meals in a day.
Breakfast, later lunch....and then some snacks in the evening.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

lenaitch said:


> Although I've been retired for many years, we still have the big meal around 6pm; although as we get older' 'big' takes on a different meaning. I can't pack it away like I used to. We seldom ever had 3 meals anyway. A light breakfast - sometimes really light, like coffee, and lunch, if we have it, is usually just a snack.
> 
> When I worked shifts, that really messes up you eating habits. Nothing like a meal at 4am and breakfast when you wake up at 2pm.
> 
> Interesting that the words 'supper' and 'dinner' can have different meanings in different regions and countries. Admittedly, I use them fairly interchangably. For several years as a teenager, I worked on a relative's farm and 'the big meal' was always around noon. And it was a big meal; meat, several vegatables, bread/buns, pie. The evening meal was no slouch, because farming in the '60s was a lot more physical, but it was typically lighter, and later, with only a couple of hours between meal and bedtime. Heck, we had the cows hand milked and turned out before we had breakfast. I was never again in the physical condition I was during those years.


Coming from a farming family back ground. eating 6 times a day was normal. Breakfast, brunch, dinner , lunch,supper ,something before bed. Don't do all of them anymore , but more than 3 times a day.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I surrender . It's looking as if i've had it wrong all these years eating Thanksgiving supper , or was that the lord's last dinner ? IDK


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

In long time ago i learned eating 6 times / day is a Montana and Nodak tradition , and possibly elsewhere . Our son , although not over weight , went with that small 6 / day plan for other reasons and likes it . I tried it for awhile to lose a few but quickly modified that to 8 smalls / day , occasionally a biggie and maintaining .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Preferably for breakfast a big meal that many would consider an evening meal with steak or other meat/fish with vegetables and fruit. Little the rest of the day.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> A couple of weeks ago we decided to change our eating pattern. We have always had a quick lunch like a sandwich, soup, salad, hot dog, leftovers and a big meal later at dinner time. Dinner would be spaghetti, steak, pork chops, roast beef or pork, etc. When we worked it was sensible to have family dinner with our kids. We always emphasized having dinner together at the table. Those days are gone and we are retired. A couple of weeks ago we started having a big meal as a late lunch, at 1:00 to 1:30 PM, then having something smaller at dinner time. We like it. My wife does the cooking and she likes having most of the work done earlier in the day. I don’t feel so bloated at bed time. How about you? When do you have a big meal?


We have attempted to do this ourselves as we are retired as well. But for some reason we end up having dinner around 7 or later. Its a hard habit to break.
I never eat breakfast and have a light lunch. Dinner is always the biggest and best meal of the day.



Old Thomas said:


> And I will add that after the big meal at lunch time, sometimes a 20-30 minute nap is perfect. Then I am ready to do something.


If I sleep at any point during the day I am ruined for the rest of the day. 



lenaitch said:


> Interesting that the words 'supper' and 'dinner' can have different meanings in different regions and countries. Admittedly, I use them fairly interchangeably.


When I first moved here to SC I did not know dinner was lunch until one Friday.
My truck was in a small shop for a repair. He told me it would be ready around "dinner time" on Friday.
When I get there at 5:00 they were closed.
No truck all weekend and I had a road trip planned. I was so pissed off. That was 30 years ago and it still bugs me.
To this day I make a point to call things as they should be called.
Breakfast - In the morning.
Lunch - At around noon. Give or take.
Dinner - Last meal of the day and its late in the day. 5-7 pm in the evening.

I never use the word supper. EVER!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

J. V. said:


> We have attempted to do this ourselves as we are retired as well. But for some reason we end up having dinner around 7 or later. Its a hard habit to break.
> I never eat breakfast and have a light lunch. Dinner is always the biggest and best meal of the day.
> 
> 
> ...


You just repeated the exact same thing that that pissed you off that those SC people are having to contend with when you discuss a time .

I believe in this : and just do the best you can .

Copied :
Do as the Romans do full quote?
They consulted Saint Ambrose who said "*When I am here (in Milan) I do not fast on Saturday, when in Rome I do fast on Saturday."* That reply is said to have brought about the saying "When in Rome, do as the Romans do."


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

When I was growing up we had breakfast, lunch and supper. Dinner was a big event, like Thanksgiving dinner or Christmas dinner, or going out to dinner when distant family was visiting. Now we have let the word supper fall by the wayside; we have dinner every evening without regard to whether it is a big or small meal. Sometimes we break the rule, though, when our kids and grandkids come for family dinner which might be early or late in the day, whenever they are available.
Interesting read.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

J. V. said:


> We have attempted to do this ourselves as we are retired as well. But for some reason we end up having dinner around 7 or later. Its a hard habit to break.
> I never eat breakfast and have a light lunch. Dinner is always the biggest and best meal of the day.
> 
> 
> ...


Being grew up calling it supper , make a point to still call it supper. LOL


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Breakfast, lunch and supper for us. Dinner was for those who couldn't decide when to eat, nor what to call it.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Is it supper or is it dinner? I’m retired but my wife is not and we have supper around 6:00. However, when we go out, we go out for dinner lol.


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

J. V. said:


> If I sleep at any point during the day I am ruined for the rest of the day.


I haven't done shiftwork since 1985, but I can seldom nap during the day and, if I do, like you, and messed up for the rest of the day. The one difference seems to be I can nod off for 20 minutes or in my recliner (watching TV of course) and it doesn't seem to affect my system.

My wife, on the other hand, is a champion napper, every day.


----------



## Alix Healy (Jul 18, 2021)

I have to big meals, breakfast and lunch. No big meals after the lunch.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

SeniorSitizen said:


> You just repeated the exact same thing that that pissed you off that those SC people are having to contend with when you discuss a time .


I can guaranty had he or I used the word supper, this misunderstanding would have never happened. To expect anyone as a business owner to know that dinner is lunch is just plain stupid.
It was clearly his fault. Clearly. But I guess I could have asked for military time which I do on many occasions when I think there could be a territorial difference in terms.



> Copied :
> Do as the Romans do full quote?
> They consulted Saint Ambrose who said "*When I am here (in Milan) I do not fast on Saturday, when in Rome I do fast on Saturday."* That reply is said to have brought about the saying "When in Rome, do as the Romans do.


"F" the Romans....lol



lenaitch said:


> I haven't done shiftwork since 1985, but I can seldom nap during the day and, if I do, like you, and messed up for the rest of the day. The one difference seems to be I can nod off for 20 minutes or in my recliner (watching TV of course) and it doesn't seem to affect my system.
> My wife, on the other hand, is a champion napper, every day.


I neglected to mention that I too can nod off in my chair for up to an hour (I never really fall into REM sleep) and be fine the rest of the day.


----------



## Alix Healy (Jul 18, 2021)

Alix Healy said:


> I have to big meals, breakfast and lunch. No big meals after the lunch.


Actually, I try to lose a couple of pounds, that's why I need to follow what I eat and when. I try to follow my diet, healthy suggestions, and exercise regularly, so I avoid having heavy meals late during the day.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> That seems to be my norm as well.
> But when 6 PM rolls around I begin my trips to the fridge to snack.
> But it's been years since I have eaten 3 meals in a day.
> Breakfast, later lunch....and then some snacks in the evening.


You’re my kind of person. Trips to fridge to snack.


----------

